# Temperature....Whats Good/Bad ???



## Sukishane (Apr 29, 2005)

Hi, I'm just curious to know what temperatures are good for PC's to be running at. A simple question is all.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2005)

Hi,

You know, there is no exact temperature for a computer. It depends greatly upon what is in your computer to determine what normal expectations are. If you have a specific unit you would like to know about, then please list what it is and we can intelligently talk about the normal temp for that unit.


----------



## Sukishane (Apr 29, 2005)

Well....here are my specs:

Compaq Presario SR1303WM

Monitor: Compaq FS7600, 17in Flat-Screen (Doubt you need that.. :tongue: )
Motherboard: ASUS A7V8X-LA (Kelut)
Memory: 256 MB PC2700
Video Card: PCI x0 Geforce 2 MX 400
Sound Card: Integrated
CPU: AMD Sempron 3000+ 2.0 Ghz (Socket A)
No idea on much else than that.....I guess its kinda pointless though to know a correct temp right now, because I will soon be getting an AGP card and Memory...oh well. :grin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2005)

Sukishane said:


> Well....here are my specs:
> 
> Compaq Presario SR1303WM
> 
> ...


Hi,

Now you have provided some clues. I would think that normal temps for this computer would be in the 35C to 45C for at rest temps and under stress from 52C to a max of 63C. Anything over 65C would concern me greatly although your CPU can operate at temps higher than that supposedly according to the manufacturer's specs. Just so you understand that heat kills, so that is why I would be concerned if it is higher. And, if it is higher, there are some things you can do to help the situation.

If you want a free program to test those temps (or you can use your ASUS probe), then download and use this free program(s):

Speedfan will tell you the temperatures and a whole lot more. It's free

http://www.sofotex.com/SpeedFan-download_L4655.html

or

http://www.almico.com/speedfan.php

I'd also recommend Motherboard Monitor 5, which can be found below: You do need to know that support for this product has been discontinued, but it is still available in the lastest form with the link below:

http://www.pcworld.com/downloads/file_description/0,fid,7309,00.

Let me know if there is anything else you need.


----------



## Sukishane (Apr 29, 2005)

Hi, I installed SpeedFan and have just one question......Which temperature reading is the CPU's ???? I think for me its The second temeperature listed....Temp 2. (Out of Four choices...Temp 1, Temp 2, HD0, and another Temp 1) My temps, in the order listed above are: (resting..) 37, 39, 35, and 49 in Celsius......

Thanks for all your previous help :grin:


----------

